
How we tanked our YC interview - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/how-we-tanked-our-yc-interview-d9e0b2b392fd
======
troydavis
Could you share more specifics on “Our answers were half-baked and we didn’t
communicate our advantages or knowledge of the problem well at all”?

For example, what info did you omit? Was being starstruck the only cause, or
would you prepare for another interview differently (or even make changes to
the business itself)? If you had the same interview again, would you do
better?

~~~
curtisblaine
I guess their report is half-baked too.

